# Midnight mayhem



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I was awoken by my dogs barking last nigt and then heard them whimpering which is a sign they have chased something down a hole or up a tree and can't get to it. I got my catty and ammo and my headtorch and went outside to see what was going on. They had chased a possum up a peach tree. Last week I shot one which was in my plum tree. It was right at the top and semi covered by leaves. I took a shot which I must admit was a lucky one because these things are tough. My ammo was a 14 gram piece of lead which I cast in a wooden mould and then cut to size with some Side-cutters. It is heavy and has really sharp points. Anyhow I was surprised to see the possum just slump down into the branches and blood dripping put of its head. I got a long stick and pushed it out of the tree onto the ground wher the dogs got into it, hence its lack of fur in some places. The dogs are two fox terrier crosses and just love chasing anything furry. When i managed to get it back from them I saw that the shot had entered its head just below the ear. As I say it was a lucky shot, but as a famous golfer once said " the more I practice the luckier I get."


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very effective ... good shooting! Pest control at its best.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

NICE SHOT. Nice SS too! Some righteous banding as well.

When I hunted - bow/slingshot when young (back when Custer was a private), I could hit game much better than I could hit inanimate targets. My two amigos, partners in crime, exclaimed how good I was on game but not as good on targets. I think this is true with many shooters. It's not luck, it's just the hunter's instincts peaking when live game is the target instead of something boring. A little adrenalin and focus can do a lot to the mind and body.

Yep, true over populated crop/fruit eating pests do need culling. When I was in NZ I was a typical tourist -bought wool items and 2 really nice sheep skins for beside the bed on the floor. I also bought a possum skin. Again, typical tourist (jade stuff and bone fish hooks too adding to the tourist image). I found out that zillions of possums plagued the area and that they were literally out of control and would I please buy some more pelts to create more demand for them! One was enough thanks but it was a really nice little pelt and I do wish I'd bought a few dozen to have made into a jacket liner for a custom leather jacket I had made here. It reminded me in a way of a rabbit pelt.

Bet you could trade them for stuff on this forum (given the fanatics of U.S. Customs pass it and if tanned, they would).


----------



## BockBorg (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice shot


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, the NZ version of opossum definitely looks better than the US type. LOL


----------

